# Public Swimming Baths, Wolverhampton, September 2011



## sj9966 (Feb 27, 2012)

Built in 1932 and opened as the Public Baths & Library, over the years it became a swimming baths and leisure centre. I am not sure when it closed but it looks to have been a while. The building is Grade II Listed but as of yet there are no plans for its future.

A short solo visit as there is not much to see other than the swimming pool, which still has the old style changing cubiles running down each side. 

I did hear somewhere that it had been bricked up now!

Here are some pictures

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 27, 2012)

Really like these photos... Love the wide angle shots, works well with the curved roof!

What Lens did you use, looks very wide??


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, number 3 was taken with a Sigma 8-16 wide angle, the others with a Samyang 8mm fisheye, all on a Canon 60d body.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice, Im looking for a good wide angle .. Just got a 24-105L for my 7D but need a good wide angle.. Find myself backing into a corner all the time with this lens but its soooooo good for general use... Really good stuff mate..


----------



## cuboard (Feb 27, 2012)

Number 4 is sick, nice angle.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Feb 27, 2012)

Great pics and love the processing!


----------



## donebythehands (Feb 27, 2012)

rossd001 said:


> Nice, Im looking for a good wide angle .. Just got a 24-105L for my 7D but need a good wide angle.. Find myself backing into a corner all the time with this lens but its soooooo good for general use... Really good stuff mate..



thats because 24 would suck on a crop  go get a 17-40


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 27, 2012)

Even 17mm isn't wide enough, 10mm or less is what your looking for.


----------



## Landsker (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice pics, nice and W I I I D D E E !


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Feb 27, 2012)

A wide angle is next on my shopping list actually, shame the ones for my camera are all a bit dodgy and retail at around 15 quid from Hong Kong... 
Unless anybody has some other recommedations that is, i'm using a Fuji S6500 

Arched roof is gorgeous


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic shots tried to get in here not long back but failed.

I have Tokina 11-16mm on my 7d and thats been wide enough for the splores I've been on so far.


----------



## MD (Mar 1, 2012)

17 40 on a 5d is perfect for this place


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 2, 2012)

MD said:


> 17 40 on a 5d is perfect for this place



Yes Matt, I would agree that 17-40 is all good on a full frame but not wide enough on a crop sensor.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Mar 12, 2012)

looks a good site


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 12, 2012)

I've seen this site before and it is still looking good. Must do it one of these days. It's such a shame that these baths are closing because they have great character.

Good work and some lovely photos, well done.


----------

